# Java Programm ohne Eclipse starten / wie ?



## Thomas33 (8. Dez 2007)

Habe gerade in Eclipse ein Fenster programmiert in welchem diverse Infos stehen, welches sich auch per Mausklick
wieder schließen lässt.
Mein Problem : 1.Kann ich das Programm auch ohne Eclipse starten, also einfach als Java Programm in Vista ausführen per Doppelclick ?
                       2. Muß ich das Programm irgendwie compilieren damit es in Vista ohne Eclipse läuft (hab es versucht   zu exportieren auf dem Desktop, nach öffnen des Progs öffnet sich aber auch Eclipse )?

Bitte um Step bei Step Hilfe da ich noch Anfänger bin. 

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## DocRandom (8. Dez 2007)

Ein wenig suchen im Forum, hätte Dich genau hier hingebracht!

lg
DocRandom


----------



## Thomas33 (8. Dez 2007)

DocRandom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein wenig suchen im Forum, hätte Dich genau hier hingebracht!
> 
> lg
> DocRandom




Leider ist dieser Link auch nicht hilfreich , wenn man mit Eclipse arbeitet, aber danke für die Mühe.


----------



## jensa (8. Dez 2007)

falls du dein java programm allein in nur unter windows ausführbar machen willst kannst du z.b. jsmooth nutzen
http://jsmooth.sourceforge.net/
sehr gute dokumentation online verfügbar.

alternativ kannst du auch mit den sun java tools bereits alles erreichen was du willst

zuerst müsstest du javac deinprogramm.java ausführen 
im anschluss
java deinprogramm 
danach erhälst du eine deinprogramm.jar datei die sowohl unter windows als auch unix ausführbar ist bedingung jeweils eine JRE.


für mehr infos empfehle ich dir
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...26_001.htm#mj1ceb6cb3325369dae8a4c0eb14069469
kapitel 26.2-4 
da ist es gut und ausführlich erklärt.

und der link von docRandom hätte eigtl hilfreich sein müssen wenn man sich die zeit nimmt es zu lesen


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Dez 2007)

jensa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zuerst müsstest du javac deinprogramm.java ausführen
> im anschluss
> java deinprogramm
> danach erhälst du eine deinprogramm.jar


Ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ein Jar-Datei erhält man nicht, in dem man es mit dem Interpreter aufruft...
Zur Erstellung von Jar-Dateien benötigt man das Dienstprogramm jar.

In der FAQ gibt mehrere Beiträge, wie man Jar-Dateien erzeugt und welche Möglichkeiten sich einem Java-Programmierer bieten, ein Java-Programm zu starten und zu verteilen (developen).


----------



## jensa (8. Dez 2007)

jop sorry wollte erst java -jar deinprogramm schreiben
hatte mir dann aber gedacht java deinprogramm sollte asureichen um seine zwecke zu erfüllen :/
mal wieder zu schnell abgesendet


----------



## Thomas33 (8. Dez 2007)

Habs raus !

Ich wollte ja nur mein in Eclipse geschriebenes Java-Prog in eine Jar umwandeln und anschließend dieses Jar Prog ohne Eclipse-Editor in Vista starten.
Das geht durch  File -Export- und am Ende das Fenster (JAR Manifest Specification) unten noch den Namen der Main Class eintragen und fertig .
Jetzt hab ich mein Prog im Desktop als Jar File und kann es ohne Eclipse starten. 
Alles andere klang für mich spanisch , aber DANKE für die vielen Lösungen. !!!


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2007)

Da versucht schon wieder jemand ein Dach auf ein Haus zu setzen, von dem noch nicht mal das Fundament gegossen wurde!  :roll:


----------



## Nicco (9. Dez 2007)

@Jango ...und Sie wissen nicht was Sie tun.


----------

